# Custom-WaKü Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps



## lefskij (22. März 2017)

*Custom-WaKü Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Hallo Freunde der Dihydrogenmonoxid-Kühlung 

Das Dilemma, in dem ich mich noch Montag morgen befand, äußerte sich durch das Absinken des Durchflusses und klar erkennbare Partikel im AGB. Dieser ist im 5.25" Laufwerkschacht meines Case montiert und von vorne gut einzusehen. Die weisslichen Flocken vermehrten sich im Laufe von etwa drei Monaten und hatten schon ein seltsames Aussehen. Manche ähneltem einem kleinen Kometen mit Schweif und andere hatten die Gestalt eines Klopses aber eines hatten fast alle gemeinsam und das ist ein dunkles, manchmal schwarz oder bräunliches Zentrum, mit dem sie an der Wand des AGB klebten. Außerdem roch das Kühlmedium muffig.


Hier ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Gefahr hin, dass hier jetzt einige User aufschreien und meinen, es sei schlicht unmöglich, möchte ich behaupten, dass es sich bei diesen Partikeln um organisches Leben handelt!

*EDIT: Es ist nicht nachweisbar, dass es sich um organische Substanzen handelt, daher widerrufe ich diese Aussage.*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber eines weiss ich genau: Meine Schläuche sind Tygon Norprene und aus EDPM/PP-Kautschuk hergestellt - somit praktisch weichmacherfrei (>hier noch eine Erklärung<) und es sind somit keine sog. "Weichmacherauswaschungen" aus eben diesen.

Da ich den Aufenthalt der kleinen Mistkerle in meinem Rechenknecht nicht länger dulden konnte, mussten radikale Maßnahmen ergriffen werden und das ganze Klumpzeuch möglichst für immer verbannt werden.

"Wie stelle ich das nun am besten an?" fragte ich mich und entschied mich aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Alkohol wohl nur bedingt zu helfen schien - denn ich hatte bis dato eine Mischung aus demineralisiertem Wasser aus dem Baumarkt und Innovatek Protect Konzentrat von Aquatuning (Hauptbestandteil: Ethylenglycol) im System, für eine heftigere Keule und zwar die Grundreinigung mit etwas viel Krasserem: Surig Essigessenz in Verdünnung - also 5%iger Essigsäure...


Diverse Hilfsmittel hatte ich schon besorgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gewinde auf dem ersten Bild sind für meinen MO-RA, um den 1/2" Anschluss vom Duschschlauch auf den 1/4" Anschluss des Radis zu koppeln. Dazu später mehr...

Der Blasebalg von Alphacool auf dem zweiten Bild ist echt super zum Herausdrücken der Kühlflüssigkeit aus den Leitungen - er hat ein Ventil auf der Oberseite zum Luftansaugen und ein 1/4" Gewinde an der Unterseite, um eine Anschraubtülle zu befestigen. So kann man mittels eines Kugelhahns bequem alles ablassen und muss nicht... *"Moment - Verdammt! Habe ich tatsächlich früher einmal in ein Schlauchende mit dem Mund hineingeblasen...?"*

Da fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen: Ich hatte mein System wohl selbst kontaminiert! Ich vermute das jetzt mal und kann nur jedem, der das hier liest dies mit auf den Weg geben: *Niemals in die Leitungen der WAKÜ hineinpusten!!!1elf*



Nun aber zur eigentlichen Säuberung:

Bei einer solchen Reinigung gilt absolute Sorgfalt und daher entschied ich mich, das komplette System zu zerlegen und alles mit meiner Essigsäure zu behandeln. Die Kühler mussten demontiert werden, das geht dank Inbusschrauben relativ problemlos und ich hatte das Prozedere schon einmal gemacht.

Impressionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es sich bei den Kühlkörpern um Düsenkühler handelt, war es nicht verwunderlich, dass der Durchfluss um etwa 30% einbrach, denn der ganze weisse Schmodder hatte ja schon viele Bereiche blockiert. Die feine Bürste (letztes Bild in der Reihe) aus meinem Rasierapparat-Zubehör leistete mir gute Dienste bei der Beseitigung. Alles wurde dann auch mit Küchenpapier und Säure abgewischt und kurz einwirken gelassen, dann mit Wasser abgespült - inklusive Dichtungen.


Auch das ganze Zubehör musste zerlegt und bearbeitet werden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AGB, Pumpe, SLI-Verbinder, Durchflusssensor, alle Anschlüsse und Fittinge habe ich ebenfalls mit der Säure behandelt. Die komplette Verschlauchung habe ich erneuert, um "auf Nummer sicher zu gehen". Dann wurde noch der MO-RA mit meiner Gewindereduzierung in der Dusche mehrfach durchgespült, durch einem kleinen Trichter mit Säure befüllt und danach klargespült. Die ganze Wohnung hat nach Essig gestunken, denn natürlich habe ich auch etwas verschüttet und war froh, dass die Freundin nicht zuhause war 

Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man unten noch den blauen Rotor der Laing DDC (eine Kreiselpumpe mit ordentlich Schmackes), der durch ein Magnetfeld richtig derbe festgehalten wird. Er liegt lediglich auf einer kleinen Kugel auf und somit hat diese Pumpe einen äußerst geringen Verschleiß. Durch den Plexideckel am oberen rechten Bildrand und doppelt Moosgummimatte unter der Pumpe, ist diese quasi unhörbar.


Nun da die Komponenten wahrscheinlich sauberer als beim Neukauf waren, ging es an den Zusammenbau und ich konnte endlich wieder befüllen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die letzten möglichen Bilder möchte ich dazu nutzen, um Euch zu zeigen, wie ich ein altes Netzteil zum Betreiben der Pumpe nutze, ohne die ganzen Komponenten im Case abklemmen zu müssen (es läuft ja nur das alte Netzteil), während ich befülle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An das Netzteil wird ein altes Laufwerk mittels Molex-Stecker als zusätzliche Last angeschlossen und dann werden die Plus- und Masseleitung am Hauptstecker mit einer gebogenen Büroklammer überbrückt - dann sollte die angeschlossene Pumpe anlaufen. Es empfiehlt sich, die Stromzufuhr durch ziehen der Büroklammer mehrfach zu unterbrechen, damit auch die Luft aus dem System herausgedrückt wird - oder besser: die Pumpe die Leitungen besser mit Kühlmittel füllen kann. Es muss auch darauf geachtet werden, dass die Flüssigkeit gut von oben in die Pumpe hineinlaufen kann, denn WaKü-Pumpen saugen nicht selbsständig an.

Als Kühlmittel verwende ich nun ausschließlich *abgekochtes demineralisiertes Wasser* ohne Zusätze und werde das jetzt ersteinmal so testen.

Außerdem habe ich eine Probe der Fremdkörper in einem mit destilliertem Wasser abgekochten Schraubglas aufbewahrt, um sie bei Gelegenheit in einem Labor untersuchen zu lassen - eine Anfrage hier im Forum läuft bereits, da ich bisher noch keine Institution finden konnte, die so etwas macht.

Bei Neuigkeiten gebe ich Euch bescheid.

EDIT: Die durchgeführte Laboruntersuchung hat nichts Auffälliges ergeben, wie Ihr im Verlauf dieses Themas lesen könnt und auch mein Versuch in Eigenregie brachte keine Beweise für organisches Leben in einer WaKü zum Vorschein...

PS: In meinem Sysprofile (siehe Signatur) können Interessenten ein Worklog zum Aufbau meiner WaKü lesen.

PS2: Nach über vier Monaten kann ich Euch sagen, dass die Behandlung mit meiner Essigsäure wohl gut gewirkt hat und es bisher zu keiner weiteren Flockenbildung gekommen ist. Für alle, die es auch versuchen möchten bzw. müssen, kann ich daher eine absolute Empfehlung aussprechen. Was immer auch meinen Kühlkreislauf verstopft hatte, ist nun nicht mehr da und offensichtlich auch verbannt. Der Durchfluss ist in der letzten Zeit immer konstant geblieben und im AGB ist auch nichts Verdächtiges mehr zu sehen. Vor meiner Grundreinigung war innerhalb von drei Monaten wieder alles "dicht".


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Haben sich deine weißen Fremdkörper in dem Essig gelöst? Meine Vermutung wäre, dass sich da einfach irgendwelche schwerlöslichen Metallsalze gebildet haben, die da durch dein Wasser schipperten.


----------



## lefskij (22. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Nein, sie haben sich nicht gelöst... sie wurden nur aufgeschwemmt und aus dem AGB konnte ich sie herausschütten. Meine Hoffnung: Lebensgrundlage zerstört >8)


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Normalerweise kann sich da aber nichts Lebendiges in der Wakü entwickeln. Der verhältnismäßig hohe Anteil an Ionen im Wasser und die fehlende Luftzufuhr machen das eigentlich unmöglich.


----------



## lefskij (22. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Ja, das verwundert mich auch sehr. Nur kommen mir da immer diese Dokus von Bakterien in der Tiefsee in tausenden Metern bei hunderten Grad Celsius in den Sinn und das lässt mich an der Unmöglichkeit schon arg zweifeln.

Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass nach einer einmaligen Reinigung alles verschwunden ist aber die Viecher kamen wieder und ich vermute ganz stark, die ganze Suppe mit meiner dämlichen "in-den-Schlauch-blas-Aktion"  versaut zu haben...


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Ich hoffe doch mal nicht, dass in deinem Mund Tiefseebakterien hausen


----------



## lefskij (22. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Hehe, das hätte mein Zahnarzt bestimmt schon gemerkt - dieser heisse, rauchende Schwefelgestank


----------



## shootme55 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Du schreibst deine Wakü ist jetzt sauberer als beim Kauf. Hast du deinen Radiator beim Kauf gewaschen? In dennTeilen ist noch einiges an Dreck und alter Lötpaste drinnen. Ich hatte bei meiner Wakü dir selben Flocken, und zwar überall diese hässlichen kleinen schleimigen Flocken die mir den VGA-Kühler komplett verlegt hatten. Hab das ganze System wie hier im Forum beschrieben mit Cilit Bang grün und orange gereinigt und neu befüllt. Das ist 18 Monate her. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Als Kühlflüssigkeit nehme ich die Mayhems X1.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Ich musst schmunzeln beim lesen.  Ich hoffe du hast nun Ruhe, und das deine kleinen Bewohner nicht wieder kommen.


----------



## lefskij (22. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Du schreibst deine Wakü ist jetzt sauberer als beim Kauf. Hast du deinen Radiator beim Kauf gewaschen? In dennTeilen ist noch einiges an Dreck und alter Lötpaste drinnen. Ich hatte bei meiner Wakü dir selben Flocken, und zwar überall diese hässlichen kleinen schleimigen Flocken die mir den VGA-Kühler komplett verlegt hatten. Hab das ganze System wie hier im Forum beschrieben mit Cilit Bang grün und orange gereinigt und neu befüllt. Das ist 18 Monate her. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Als Kühlflüssigkeit nehme ich die Mayhems X1.



Ja, beim Neukauf hatte ich alle Kühler zerlegt und gereinigt - allerdings nicht mit starken Mitteln. Hatte damals einige Bedenken mit der chemischen Keule an die kostbare neue Hardware heranzugehen und so habe ich alles mit warmem Leitungswasser gespült und danach destilliertes Wasser zum Klarspülen verwendet.

Damals war noch kein Zusatz im Kühlwasser und das System lief etwa ein Jahr reibungslos. Dann kam neue Hardware hinzu und ich entschied mich für Korrosionsschutz Innovatek Protect und bald darauf für neue Norprene Schläuche. Die Probleme folgten an sich erst nachdem ich in einen der Schläuche hineinpustete, um das Kühlmittel schneller aus dem System zu bekommen.

Jetzt nach der Reinigung werde ich erstmal mit meinem abgekochten destilliertem Wasser testen und beim Öffnen des Kreislaufs den praktischen Blasebalg von Alphacool verwenden.



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich musst schmunzeln beim lesen.  Ich hoffe du hast nun Ruhe, und das deine kleinen Bewohner nicht wieder kommen.



Danke, das wünsche ich mir natürlich auch. Eine solche Basteleinlage macht mir allerdings auch Spaß und man kann gleich ein bisschen optimieren, wenn man das Case schon mal offen hat...

Habe nun endlich mal die gesleeveten Mainboard-Strippen mit einem Kabelkamm sortiert und Staub entfernt


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

So hier bleib ich dran endlich einer der es wenigstens versucht mit einem Labor. Bin schon gespannt auf das Ergebnis. 

Abkochen wäre nicht nötig gewesen, denn in demineralisierten Wasser aus dem Handel ist von Natur aus schon nichts lebendiges enthalten . Noch besser wäre Wasser aus einer Osmoseanlage (Aquaristikbereich), wenn du einen Aquarianer kennst der sowas besitzt frag ihn mal ob er dir zwei Liter abfüllt... nur ein Tipp fürs nächste Mal.

PS:



lefskij schrieb:


> ... möchte ich behaupten, dass es sich bei diesen Partikeln um organisches Leben handelt!



Das kannst du, aber ein Beweis ist es immer noch nicht bis jetzt!


----------



## Rabenfels (23. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÃœ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Planarien sind, falls es sich wirklich um was lebendiges handelt. Manche Arten ernähren sich von Bakterien und/oder Algen, welche durchaus im Wasser einer Wasserkühlung enthalten sein können.
Strudelwurmer – Wikipedia


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Was sich nicht schon viele andere so vorgestellt haben welches Leben in so einer Wakü überleben könnte, Pilze, Algen und Bakterien alles Einzeller, aber Planarien waren bis Dato noch nie dabei Respekt ... bin gespannt wann hier Gubbys erwähnt werden. 

Planarien brauchen Nahrung, das heißt es müsste schon reges Leben in der Wakü geherrscht haben, bei einer Ernährung mit Algen wären diese nach drei Monaten deutlich sichtbar gewesen, als begeisterter Aquarianer kann ich davon Lieder singen. Wie diese Mehrzeller in die Wakü gelangt sein sollen möchte ich auch gerne wissen, denn ich glaube kaum das der TE Planarien in seinem Mund hatte bei seiner Schlauchdurchpustaktion.


PS: Du bist doch auch Aquarianer sehe ich gerade ... das du mit sowas kommst ist mir unverständlich.


----------



## Rabenfels (23. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Hast schon Recht, da habe ich mich schon sehr weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt und ich kann es mir auch eigentlich nicht vorstellen.
Aber wenn es wirklich was lebendiges ist, was kommt dann sonst noch in Frage? - Bakterien oder Einzeller sind doch mit den bloßen Auge nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Deswegen bat ich den TE zumindest ein Mikroskop zu nutzen. Ein Labor wäre natürlich perfekt, weil bis Dato nichts dergleichen unternommen wurde in der Richtung. Ich warte zumindest nur auf die letzte Lösung, denn damit ist dieser Mythos endgültig busted... um mal mit den Mythbustern zu sprechen. 

Das man Bakterien und Einzeller nicht sehen kann, ist so auch nicht richtig in ausreichender Menge durchaus. Der richtige Nährboden, die richtige Umgebung und du hast nach einigen Tagen in einer Petrischale ware Inseln von Ansammlungen.


----------



## Rabenfels (23. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> ...Das man Bakterien und Einzeller nicht sehen kann, ist so auch nicht richtig in ausreichender Menge durchaus...


Ist schon richtig, aber ich denke, es ist schon klar wie ich das meinte .


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Sicher... deshalb das Emoji. 

Zumal ja noch Innovatec Protect genutzt wurde als das Zeug in der Wakü sich vermehrte. Was das biologisch abbaubare IP angeht kannst du gerne an Algen und einem Gubby in einem Testbecken ausprobieren. Der Gubby streckt den Bauch Richtung Himmel und den Algen ergeht es ähnlich.


----------



## Nex015 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Planarien brauchen Nahrung, das heißt es müsste schon reges Leben in der Wakü geherrscht haben, bei einer Ernährung mit Algen wären diese nach drei Monaten deutlich sichtbar gewesen, als begeisterter Aquarianer kann ich davon Lieder singen. Wie diese Mehrzeller in die Wakü gelangt sein sollen möchte ich auch gerne wissen, denn ich glaube kaum das der TE Planarien in seinem Mund hatte bei seiner Schlauchdurchpustaktion.



Oder noch umfassender, ALLES was lebt braucht irgendwoher Nahrung. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt das sich der Mythos hält das in WaKüs Leben entsteht.  Aus den Partikeln im ersten Post auf Leben zu schließen weil sie ein dunkles Zentrum haben, naja kann man machen aber nachvollziehen kann ich die Schlußfolgerung nicht wirklich. Ist das schwarze Zentrum der "Beweis" dafür dass das ein Zellkern ist? Es wurde ja schon gesagt, so eine Bakterie oder einen Einzeller sieht man nicht mit dem bloßen Auge. Das die Kontamination beim Durchblasen passiert ist, äh, ne.  Diese Tiefsee-Bakterien von denen da gesprochen wird gibt es und ja es ist schon krass unter welchen Bedingungen die Leben. Aber das ist eine hochspezialisierte Form von Leben, an der Wasseroberfläche gehen die entweder ein oder werden inaktiv. 

In einer WaKü herrschen Umstände die sehr unwirtlich sind für Leben. Kein Wasseraustausch, dann irgendwelche Mittelchen noch reingekippt die auch nicht allzu lecker sind, kein oder nur künstliches Licht (Pflanzenwachstum->Algen) und die ganze Mischpocke wird durch jede Menge Metallteile aus Kupfer und Nickel gepumpt. Beides Metalle die nur für wenige Organismen wirklich gesund sind, Kupfer wird z.B. in Gartenteichen o.ä. eingesetzt um Algenwuchs zu verhindern oder einzudämmen.

Das ist einfach schmieriger Schlonz der sich um Partikel gelegt hat und fertig.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Hab mich auch schon öfter in solche Threads geschlichen, aber noch nie hat es einer mit einem Labor versucht. Ich finde das sehr gut, denn damit kann man Zukunft diesen Thread verlinken falls es einem wieder einfällt solch Thema anzusprechen. Ich warte ab und vielleicht werden wir ja Lügen gestraft.


----------



## lefskij (24. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



Nex015 schrieb:


> Oder noch umfassender, ALLES was lebt braucht irgendwoher Nahrung. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt das sich der Mythos hält das in WaKüs Leben entsteht.  Aus den Partikeln im ersten Post auf Leben zu schließen weil sie ein dunkles Zentrum haben, naja kann man machen aber nachvollziehen kann ich die Schlußfolgerung nicht wirklich. Ist das schwarze Zentrum der "Beweis" dafür dass das ein Zellkern ist? Es wurde ja schon gesagt, so eine Bakterie oder einen Einzeller sieht man nicht mit dem bloßen Auge. Das die Kontamination beim Durchblasen passiert ist, äh, ne.  Diese Tiefsee-Bakterien von denen da gesprochen wird gibt es und ja es ist schon krass unter welchen Bedingungen die Leben. Aber das ist eine hochspezialisierte Form von Leben, an der Wasseroberfläche gehen die entweder ein oder werden inaktiv.
> 
> In einer WaKü herrschen Umstände die sehr unwirtlich sind für Leben. Kein Wasseraustausch, dann irgendwelche Mittelchen noch reingekippt die auch nicht allzu lecker sind, kein oder nur künstliches Licht (Pflanzenwachstum->Algen) und die ganze Mischpocke wird durch jede Menge Metallteile aus Kupfer und Nickel gepumpt. Beides Metalle die nur für wenige Organismen wirklich gesund sind, Kupfer wird z.B. in Gartenteichen o.ä. eingesetzt um Algenwuchs zu verhindern oder einzudämmen.
> 
> Das ist einfach schmieriger Schlonz der sich um Partikel gelegt hat und fertig.



Ich weiß... es ist eine gewagte Theorie aber ich kann mir diese kleinen Scheisser nicht anders erklären und eine Kohlenstoffverbindung wie z.B. der Alkohol in der Innovatek Protect Plörre könnte einigen Organismen eventuell schon ausreichen - dann kommt vielleicht noch unzureichend beseitigtes Lötfett aus dem MO-RA hinzu, den ich bei der Anschaffung nur mir warmen Leitungswasser durchgespült habe. Vor der Durchpustaktion habe ich übrigens noch einen kräftigen Schluck Bier genossen 

Das Merkwürdige bei diesen dunklen Zentren ist, dass sie erst später sichbar wurden und sich vergrößerten.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Hab mich auch schon öfter in solche Threads geschlichen, aber noch nie hat es einer mit einem Labor versucht. Ich finde das sehr gut, denn damit kann man Zukunft diesen Thread verlinken falls es einem wieder einfällt solch Thema anzusprechen. Ich warte ab und vielleicht werden wir ja Lügen gestraft.



Es laufen bereits mehrere Anfragen bei diversen Labors und wenn die nicht auf Resonanz stoßen, werde ich einfach eine Probe mittels Trink- und Brunnenwasseranalyse von Partnern des Fraunhoferinstitutes checken lassen - das kostet zwar eine ordentliche Stange Geld aber ich bin auch sehr neugierig und leiste auch gerne Hilfestellung für andere User hier 

Ich halte Euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Bier? Du meinst die Bierhefe könnte sich da drin breit machen... Nein! 
Es sei denn du hast noch ein wenig Zucker mitzugemischt.


----------



## Rabenfels (25. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÃœ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Hätte ich doch besser meinen Mund gehalten und meinen Senf nicht dazu gegeben. Vielleicht hatte ich auch zu viel Tetrahydrocannabinol geraucht .
Na ja, bin jedenfalls gespannt was bei der Sache rauskommt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Ja das ist schon immer ein sehr heikles Thema unter Wakü-Besitzer gewesen, aber dieser Thread ist bis jetzt noch sehr ruhig verlaufen, also weiterrauchen und immer schön chillig bleiben.


----------



## lefskij (27. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



Rabenfels schrieb:


> Hätte ich doch besser meinen Mund gehalten und meinen Senf nicht dazu gegeben. Vielleicht hatte ich auch zu viel Tetrahydrocannabinol geraucht .
> Na ja, bin jedenfalls gespannt was bei der Sache rauskommt.



Alles gut... Ich hatte ja schon mit einer Reaktion gerechnet und wenn mir dieser Umstand mit den "Untermietern" nicht selber so suspekt wäre, hätte ich dieses Thema wahrscheinlich nicht aufgemacht.

Hefepilze (vom Bier) oder mehrzellige Organismen möchte ich übrigens fast ausschließen - Bakterien halte ich mittlerweile für möglich und die dunklen Zentren könnten Ansammlungen von Kolonien sein, sodass man sie mit dem bloßen Auge sehen kann. Das muss aber erst eine Analyse klären, die Ihr alle schon zu sehen hofft.

Ich habe es versprochen und finde einen Weg, ein Ergebnis zu präsentieren...



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ja das ist schon immer ein sehr heikles Thema unter Wakü-Besitzer gewesen, aber dieser Thread ist bis jetzt noch sehr ruhig verlaufen, also weiterrauchen und immer schön chillig bleiben.



Darüber bin ich auch sehr froh, denn ich möchte den Usern hier nur Hilfestellung geben und bin selbst auch dankbar für jede Idee oder Lösung eines Problems. Solange ich nicht definieren kann, was da in meiner WAKÜ sein Unwesen treibt, kann ich ja auch nicht ausschließen, dass es irgendwann wiederkommt...

Habe im Netz noch eine >interessante Seite< zum Thema "Biologische Prozesse in diversen Leitungssystemen" gefunden, wo über die Kontamination mit Mikroorganismen berichtet wird. Dort wird erwähnt, dass sogar in Heizöl- oder Dieseltanks (im sogenannten "Sumpf" - Kondenswasserzone unter dem Kraftstoff) eine "Dieselpest" aus biologischen Partikeln entstehen kann...


----------



## Crash-Over (27. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

@lefskij 
Wie lange  war das Wasser drin gewesen eigentlich wo sich diese fäden mit den schwarzen etwas gebildet haben ???

Ich puste auch manchmal rein  beim entwässern sogar für eine Dichtheitsprüfung .Nur ich hab nicht lange das Wasser drinne im Kreislauf  alle 3-4 Monate findet ein Wechsel statt (übertrieben weiss ich selbst).

Aber intressant wärs was das war


----------



## JakPol (27. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Du schreibst deine Wakü ist jetzt sauberer als beim Kauf. Hast du deinen Radiator beim Kauf gewaschen? In dennTeilen ist noch einiges an Dreck und alter Lötpaste drinnen. ...





lefskij schrieb:


> Ich weiß... es ist eine gewagte Theorie aber ich kann mir diese kleinen Scheisser nicht anders erklären und eine Kohlenstoffverbindung wie z.B. der Alkohol in der Innovatek Protect Plörre könnte einigen Organismen eventuell schon ausreichen - dann kommt vielleicht noch unzureichend beseitigtes Lötfett aus dem MO-RA hinzu, den ich bei der Anschaffung nur mir warmen Leitungswasser durchgespült habe.


Es sei angemerkt, dass es sich beim MO-RA um einen Röhrenradiator handelt, nicht um einen Netzradiator. Das bedeutet, dass es so gut wie keine Lötverbindung im inneren des Radiators gibt. Lötfette wirst Du in einem MO-RA (der zusätzlich noch im Haus einmal vorgereinigt wird) nicht finden. 

Zum Thema des Threads: Innovatek Protect hat ein sehr starkes Biozid beigemengt. Es ist unmöglich, dass sich in diesem Kriesluaf Leben entwickelt hat. Was auch immer Deine Schwebeteilchen waren: biologisch waren die nicht.


----------



## lefskij (27. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



Crash-Over schrieb:


> @lefskij
> Wie lange  war das Wasser drin gewesen eigentlich wo sich diese fäden mit den schwarzen etwas gebildet haben ???
> 
> Ich puste auch manchmal rein  beim entwässern sogar für eine Dichtheitsprüfung .Nur ich hab nicht lange das Wasser drinne im Kreislauf  alle 3-4 Monate findet ein Wechsel statt (übertrieben weiss ich selbst).
> ...



Das Kühlmittel war maximal 6-8 Monate im System, denn ich habe dann und wann an den Komponenten gebastelt. Ich hatte ja schon einmal das System gereinigt aber ohne scharfe Mittelchen - im Laufe von etwa drei Monaten bildeten sich neue...

Ich werde das jetzt auch so handhaben wie Du und alle paar Monate ein Wasserwechsel vornehmen, denn zur Neubefüllung habe ich jetzt nur abgekochtes destilliertes Wasser benutzt. Anderenfalls wäre mir eine Mischung mit Innovatec Protect zu schade, um sie ständig zu erneuern (in meinen Kreislauf passen annähernd 2 Liter Flüssigkeit hinein) 



JakPol schrieb:


> Es sei angemerkt, dass es sich beim MO-RA um einen Röhrenradiator handelt, nicht um einen Netzradiator. Das bedeutet, dass es so gut wie keine Lötverbindung im inneren des Radiators gibt. Lötfette wirst Du in einem MO-RA (der zusätzlich noch im Haus einmal vorgereinigt wird) nicht finden.
> 
> Zum Thema des Threads: Innovatek Protect hat ein sehr starkes Biozid beigemengt. Es ist unmöglich, dass sich in diesem Kriesluaf Leben entwickelt hat. Was auch immer Deine Schwebeteilchen waren: biologisch waren die nicht.



Beim ersten Durchspülen und Reinigen der Kleinteile habe ich auch keinerlei ölige/fettige Filme feststellen können, lediglich ein paar Späne der Kühler und Kunststoffstückchen kamen zum Vorschein - normale Produktionsrückstände eben 

Mit der Inno Protect Mischung habe ich mich auch stets sicher gefühlt, die Probleme fingen aber erst an, nachdem ich diese schon ein gutes halbes Jahr benutzte. Weichmacher können ja durch Norprene ausgeschlossen werden und Korrosion fand an meinen Komponenten bisher nicht statt - gut, der Cuplex Kryos CPU-Kühler ist en bissl angelaufen (wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen) - daher dürften es auch keine Metallsalze durch chemische Reaktion sein.

Es waren keine Schwebeteilchen, sie klebten richtig an den Innenwänden des AGB aus Plexiglas (unter Wasser!) fest und dort waren sie auch an zahlreichsten. Hätte ich noch länger gewartet, wäre der sicher komplett "zugewachsen". An den Düsenkühlern fand sich im Vergleich zum ABG sehr wenig Material.

Danke schonmal für Deinen Hinweis mit dem MO-RA - gerade gesehen, dass Du für Watercool arbeitest


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. März 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Um deine "Zeit-Theorie" von einem  Wasserwechsel mal ein Gegenargument zu geben... mein längster wirklicher Wechsel (nachfüllen läßt sich ja Dank der Diffusion durch die Schläuche nicht verhindern) war ca. ein Jahr mit Osmosewasser und es war nichts außer Wasser im Kreislauf. Die Kühler waren natürlich angelaufen von innen, aber sonst nirgends ein schmieriger Film oder ähnliches. Ich habe wider besseren Wissens vorher auch etwa alle halbe Jahre gewechselt und einfach mal spontan entschlossen eine Reinigung ausfallen zu lassen. 

Ich kenne sogar einige die das Wasser/Kühlmittel noch länger im Kreislauf lassen und niemand hat sich bis Dato über Leben in seiner Wakü "beschwert". 

Das Thema Zusätze und Biozide lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor, denn es gab bereits Threads in denen  Nutzer von Marken-Zusätzen und Selbstmischungen (gibt da ja so einige Rezepte  ), sogar nach mehreren Beteuerungen durch Nutzer die noch nie solche Mittelchen eingesetzt haben fest der Meinung waren das trotzdem Leben in einer Wakü möglich wäre.

Ob aus Angst um die teure Hardware (was ja eigentlich paradox ist im Zusammenhang einer Wakü-Nutzung  ), weil es halt große Hersteller empfehlen (ja genau  ) oder aus Paranoia lasse ich ma ebenso dahingestellt...


----------



## lefskij (3. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Habe eine Wasseranalyse auf Bakterien beim Institut für Produktqualität ifp GmbH in Berlin in Auftrag gegeben. Diese Addresse erscheint mir recht seriös und man kann dort auch per Rechnung bezahlen und zwar wenn das Ergebnis eingetroffen ist...

Es standen weitere Labors zur Auswahl aber entweder wollten die doppelt so viel Geld oder haben einen "halsabschneidenden Eindruck" bei mir hinterlassen  . Medizinische Einrichtungen, wie Hochschule oder Uniklinik untersuchen meine Probe leider nicht und so musste ich mich an Einrichtungen mit Webpräsenz halten.

Die reine Untersuchung dauert 3-5 Tage, da in Brutschalen vermehrt wird und so können wir in spätestens zwei Wochen (wegen der Hin- und Herschickerei) mit einem Ergebnis rechnen.

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt und gebe Euch natürlich gleich bescheid, wenn das Ergebnis da ist...


----------



## Nightmare09 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Ergibt es Sinn einen Aquariumfilter anzupassen und in den AGB einzusetzen, um etwaige "Flocken" aufzufangen oder wird ein solcher Filter von den Wasserzusützen (Double Protect Ultra, Innovativ IP usw.) angegriffen bzw. zersetzt. 
Sollte dies der Fall sein wäre es ja nicht gerade schön die Reste eines solchen Filters aus dem System zu entfernen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (3. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Falls du in deine Wakü einen Filter einbauen willst, gibt es dafür auch fertige, dann bräuchte man keine Bastellösung mit einem Aquarienfilter.

Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhahnen und Einbaublende G1/4 | Filter | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Sverre (3. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Ergibt es Sinn einen Aquariumfilter anzupassen und in den AGB einzusetzen,....



Neben der Erhöhung des Durchflusswiderstandes, geben diese Schwämme selber Partikel und Weichmacher ab (die Zwischenwände der Zellstruktur).
Evtl. gehen Fliegengitter aus Edelstahl Sprühpistolenansaugfilter usw,...wobei du wieder beim Durchfluss bist.

Filterscheiben
HD-Filter, Hochdruckfilter, Airmix, Airless, Aircombi, ITW, Wiwa, Hübner, Edelstahl, Typ II, D32mm - H61,5mm - www.FARBEN-REMMERS.de


----------



## lefskij (4. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Ergibt es Sinn einen Aquariumfilter anzupassen und in den AGB einzusetzen, um etwaige "Flocken" aufzufangen oder wird ein solcher Filter von den Wasserzusützen (Double Protect Ultra, Innovativ IP usw.) angegriffen bzw. zersetzt.
> Sollte dies der Fall sein wäre es ja nicht gerade schön die Reste eines solchen Filters aus dem System zu entfernen.



Falls man Partikel aus seiner WaKü filtern möchte und einen gescheiten Ort für den Einbau im Case hat, kann ich auch den von NOQLEMIX empfohlenen Filter anraten. Edelstahl und Delrin erscheinen mir in Kombination mit Kupfer und Nickel (Kühler und Anschlüsse) sehr geeignet. Dann noch weichmacherfreie Schläuche oder Tubes und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite 

Falls die verwendeten Materialien nicht sowieso im WaKü-Bereich Verwendung finden, sollten sie möglichst wenig reaktiv sein und das kannst Du ja, wie von Sverre erwähnt, bei Utensilien von anderen Systemen - wie Aquaristik - nicht ausschließen.

BTW:
Schon heute habe ich Post vom ifp Institut bekommen und mein Probenbeutel ist angekommen - Sonntag abend bestellt 
Ich werde die Probe am kommenden Samstag (von ifp empfohlen: Samstag - Mittwoch) abschicken, damit wir durch die Osterfeiertage keine Verzögerung hinnehmen müssen (wegen des 3-5 Tage Brutgeschäfts) und ich hoffe auf ein Ergebnis bis zum Ostersamstag. 
Der Rücksendekarton ist sogar schon frankiert 

Allerdings haben die wohl das Anschreiben mit einer anderen Bestellung vertauscht und so werde ich morgen dort anrufen und checken, ob die Nummer auf dem Probenbeutel mit meinem Auftrag übereinstimmt. Zumindest ist der Beutel für Mikrobielle Analyse und das falsche Anschreiben für Schwermetalle im Wasser


----------



## Nex015 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen! Auf jeden Fall schonmal vielen Dank das du die Mühe auf dich nimmst lefskij.


----------



## Rabenfels (5. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung wegen weisser, faseriger Partikel mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Von mir auch vielen Dank für die Mühe. Hoffentlich wird es nicht so teuer.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Hallo, ich bin mir nicht mehr so sicher ob dein weißer „Schleim“ durch Verunreinigung verursacht wurde.
Nutze auch Innovatek Protect.
Denn genau diesen hatte ich ich in meiner wakue bei der ersten Reinigung.
Es waren defentiv raus gelöste Weichmacher. Jetzt nach 5 Jahren Masterkleer Schläuche, wo defakto kein Weichmacher mehr drinnen ist.
Habe auch einen Aquacomputer Edelstahlfilter im System und es fängt sich nichts mehr drinnen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das wasser ist mit  Innovatek Protect im Verhältnis 1:3 versetzt.Alter des Wassers 1 Jahr - Wakue wurde damals komplett gerenigt)

Ich glaube viel mehr dass dem Innovatek Protect nach einem jahre der Alkohol „ausgeht“ -  es sich quasi abbaut und dann ein biologischer Abbauprozess beginnt. 
Ich werd jetzt beim Kompletten Hw Tausch nur auf Destilliertes Wasser setzen, weiters tausche ich alle Schläuche gegen Tygon R6012 Norprene aus 


Grüße Razzor


----------



## lefskij (10. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin mir nicht mehr so sicher ob dein weißer „Schleim“ durch Verunreinigung verursacht wurde.
> Nutze auch Innovatek Protect...
> 
> ...(Das wasser ist mit  Innovatek Protect im Verhältnis 1:3 versetzt.Alter des Wassers 1 Jahr - Wakue wurde damals komplett gerenigt)...
> ...



Wenn die Flocken in meinem System nicht so ein untypisches Aussehen gehabt hätten (bei Dir sieht es ja doch recht fein und nicht so klumpig aus), wäre ich vermutlich nicht auf die Idee mit den Mikroorganismen gekommen. Dass es sich bei mir um Weichmacher handelt, ist nahezu auszuschließen, denn ich verwendete ja schon längere Zeit den Norprene Schlauch, den Du Dir zulegen möchtest 

Meine letzte Hoffnung besteht darin, dass es mit der Innovatec Mischung zusammenhängt und ich somit den Verursacher beseitigen kann (besser: habe), denn ich verwende seit derReinigung auch nur noch destilliertes Wasser (zur Sicherheit 10 Min. abgekocht). Falls es wirklich Bakterien sind, kann es durchaus sein, dass sie wiederkommen und ich noch drei/viermal reinigen muss oder andere Mittel brauche, um sie endgültig loszuwerden 

Die Probe ist abgefüllt und verpackt und morgen früh geht's ab zur Post, denn ich hatte mich verlesen - nicht Sonnabend sondern Sonntagabend stand auf der Anleitung (die Probe soll durch den Transportweg nicht beeinflusst werden) 

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass das Ergebnis bis zum Ostersamstag da ist. Wann auch immer ich die Mail bekomme, werde Euch gleich bescheid geben...

PS: Möchte mich noch herzlich für die Resonanz und die vielen Kommentare von Euch bedanken. Auch schön, dass wir hier eine konstruktive Diskussion über dieses Thema führen können


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Das habe ich heute mal zufällig gefunden:


> ... und falls Du irgendwas Lebendes in der Wakü haben solltest, dann würde ich die Teile zum Desinfizieren lieber in Kaliumpermanganat einlegen, da helfen Zitronensäure und Spüli nämlich auch nicht sicher weiter. Der Vollständigkeit halber: Kaliumpermanganatlösung nie im Betrieb in die Wakü einfüllen - das reagiert u.a. zu wasserunlöslichem Braunstein, den man schlecht wieder aus dem Radi herausbekommt (eigene Erfahrung... :whistling: )


Quelle: Wie Wasserkuhlung reinigen? - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Das Zeug kenne ich nicht, hört sich aber in so einem Fall nicht schlecht an.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (10. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Stellt sich nur die Frage, wo man sowas als Privatperson herbekommt. Das Zeug färbt alles, was ihm in den Weg kommt, ist also auch nicht unbedingt das Wahre.


----------



## lefskij (10. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Ich hatte das früher mal in meinem Chemiebaukasten 

Habe damit auch frohenmutes herumexperimentiert....   Ganz besonders eindrucksvoll war eine Mischung aus Zitronensäure und Kaliumpermanganat mit Wasser. Das fängt krass an zu Kochen und wird danach knüppelhart 

Falls ich wirklich nochmal reinigen muss, werde ich natürlich weitere Lösungen suchen müssen und eventuell das Zeuch "an einer unauffälligen Stelle testen" - hehe.

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## NOQLEMIX (10. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Kaliumpermanganat mit Glycerin ist da noch viel schöner, vor allem ab einer gewissen Größenordnung.


----------



## lefskij (10. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Muahaha... mir fällt da gerade mein alter Chemielehrer ein, der uns das Ding mit Kalium und Wasser vorführen wollte und dabei das Klassenbuch ruiniert hat


----------



## Nightmare09 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage, wo man sowas als Privatperson herbekommt.



Das kann man problemlos (in einer kleinen Plastikdose) in der Apotheke erwerben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Wenn man desinfizieren möchte, kann man Plexiglas-freie Komponenten auch einfach mit 70 prozentiger Alkohollösung (Spiritus) fluten. Da ist dann auch die Entsorgung unproblematisch. Wie bereits mehrfach dargegelegt, gibt es in (gespülten, sonnengeschützten) Wasserkühlungen aber weder eine Nahrungsgrundlage für Mikroorganismen noch sind die chemischen Bedingungen (Kupferionen, Alkohole) zuträglich.


----------



## lefskij (19. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

So Leute... der Prüfbericht der Wasseranalyse ist da!

Und was soll ich Euch sagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis ist unauffällig und ich bin genau so schlau, wie vorher 

Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass das Labor hier lediglich nach Fäkalkeimen gesucht hat, um eine Gewichtung in puncto Trinkwasserqualität abzuliefern. Ein Bild der verwendeten Kulturschalen wäre noch ganz interessant gewesen...


Allerdings habe ich mich letzte Woche noch in die Apotheke begeben, einige Petrischalen gekauft und im Laden etwas Agar-Pulver besorgt, um den Versuch zuhause nachzustellen 

Die Petrischalen und das Werkzeug zum Entnehmen der Probe habe ich dann im kochenden Wasserbad sterilisiert und das Agar-Gel mit destilliertem Wasser angerührt und nach Anleitung aufgekocht. Eine Schale wurde dann mit einer Flocke präpariert und eine zweite zur Kontrolle nur mit Agar-Gel gefüllt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach fünf Tagen Lagerung bei etwa 30°C in unmittelbarer Nähe eines Heizkörpers, wagte ich einen Blick und war doch recht erstaunt. Aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kontrollschale ist noch unverändert geblieben aber die Flocke scheint in das Agar-Gel hineinzuwachsen. Das Gel ist leider etwas milchig aber ich habe auf schwarzem und rotem Untergrund fotografiert, um diesen trüben Bereich um die Flocke besser zeigen zu können. Ausserdem hat sich das schwarze Zentrum auch etwas in das Gel ausgebreitet.

Noch besser könnt ihr es auf diesen Bildern sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese feinen Fäden, die in das Agar wachsen, sehen echt unheimlich aus und ich werde das noch eine Weile züchten und weitere Bilder posten. Das dritte Bild in dieser Reihe zeigt, dass das "Wesen" schon die halbe Schichtdicke durchzogen hat.

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Shutterfly (19. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Werde das Thema verfolgen. Wird ja immer abenteuerlicher hier


----------



## JakPol (20. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



lefskij schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr dazu?


Du hast ein eindeutiges Laborergebnis und fragst ernsthaft Leute in einem Online forum nach ihrer fachlichen Expertise über drei mittelscharfe Fotos?

Ja, wer hätte es gedacht, wenn man einen Fremdkörper in ein System bringt, sieht das System hinterher anders aus, wie wenn kein Fremdkörper drin ist.


----------



## Defenz0r (20. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Schimmel?


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an solche Horror Filme... wird Schlagzeilen geben... WaKü'ler vom Monster-Wurmie gefressen.... 
Sorry, kleiner Spaß am Rande... 

Ich sehe da kein Unterschied zwischen vorher und nachher.

Vielleicht sieht man es aber auf den Bilder nicht so gut.
Lass mal noch länger stehen... vielleicht sieht man dann noch mehr. 

Finde das Ergebnis des Labors auch interessant, also könnte man das Wasser auch trinken... 
Glaube das lasse ich trotzdem bleiben...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



lefskij schrieb:


> So Leute... der Prüfbericht der Wasseranalyse ist da!
> 
> Und was soll ich Euch sagen:
> 
> ...



Du hast eine sehr große Probenmenge in deinem Versuch verwendet, es könnten also einfach nur Stoffe in den Agar eindringen. Für eine bessere Einschätzung sollte eine sehr kleine Menge aus der neu "gewachsenen" Zone in eine weitere, saubere Schale verpflanzt werden. Idealerweise macht man vorher eine Suspension und verdünnt diese in mehreren Stufen. Wenn man es tatsächlich mit Mikroorganismen zu tun hat, erhält bei der richtigen, hohen Verdünnungsstufe mehrere einzelne Kolonien, die jeweils aus einer einzelnen Zelle hervorgegangen sind und weit über das Volumen der Impfmenge hinauswachsen – eine Entwicklung die ohne Wachstum, nur durch Ausbreitung  vorhandener Substanzen unmöglich ist.
Für eine verlässliche Aussage zur Wasserkühlung selbst sind aber auch die Bedingungen bei der Probennahme wichtig und mehrere Proben Pflicht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Kontamination aus der Umgebung ist einfach zu hoch.


----------



## lefskij (21. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



JakPol schrieb:


> Du hast ein eindeutiges Laborergebnis und fragst ernsthaft Leute in einem Online forum nach ihrer fachlichen Expertise über drei mittelscharfe Fotos?
> 
> Ja, wer hätte es gedacht, wenn man einen Fremdkörper in ein System bringt, sieht das System hinterher anders aus, wie wenn kein Fremdkörper drin ist.



Ich erwarte hier keine fachlich korrekte Analyse sondern möchte einfach nur Meinungen der User hier im Forum hören/lesen und wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, sind ja die Umstände bei mir zuhause in keinster Weise mit Labor- oder Reinstraum-Versuchsbedingungen zu vergleichen...

EDIT: Die Kontrollschale diente mir, wie der Name schon sagt: zur Kontrolle, falls ich beim Sterilisieren oder Anrühren des Gels unsauber gearbeitet haben sollte. Wären dort Keime gewachsen, hätte ich gleich abgebrochen.

Diesen "Versuch" startete ich lediglich aus laienhaftem Interesse, denn ich habe auf diesem Gebiet einfach zu wenig Erfahrung aber es macht mir Spaß und ich möchte meine Eindrücke gerne teilen. Falls die Fotos und die Vorgehensweise nicht so gut gelungen sind, kann ich durch *konstruktive Kritik* ja nur dazulernen, oder? 



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Du hast eine sehr große Probenmenge in deinem Versuch verwendet, es könnten also einfach nur Stoffe in den Agar eindringen. Für eine bessere Einschätzung sollte eine sehr kleine Menge aus der neu "gewachsenen" Zone in eine weitere, saubere Schale verpflanzt werden. Idealerweise macht man vorher eine Suspension und verdünnt diese in mehreren Stufen. Wenn man es tatsächlich mit Mikroorganismen zu tun hat, erhält bei der richtigen, hohen Verdünnungsstufe mehrere einzelne Kolonien, die jeweils aus einer einzelnen Zelle hervorgegangen sind und weit über das Volumen der Impfmenge hinauswachsen – eine Entwicklung die ohne Wachstum, nur durch Ausbreitung  vorhandener Substanzen unmöglich ist.
> Für eine verlässliche Aussage zur Wasserkühlung selbst sind aber auch die Bedingungen bei der Probennahme wichtig und mehrere Proben Pflicht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Kontamination aus der Umgebung ist einfach zu hoch.



Danke für Deine Tipps, Torsten. Damit kann ich doch mal etwas anfangen und werde die "Versuchsreihe" bei Gelegenheit neu aufziehen 

Glücklicherweise habe ich bei der Reinigung des Systems genügend Material abgefüllt, um etliche Petrischalen zu "impfen". Und die Tüte mit dem Agar-Pulver dürfte auch für hunderte Nährböden reichen - ich habe und werde bei dem Umgang mit meiner Impfflüssigkeit stets größtmögliche Sauberkeit walten lassen.

Die Tatsache, dass die Umgebung ständige Kontamination bedeuten kann, macht die Sache sehr unprofessionell, dessen war ich mir zu jeder Zeit bewusst und ich bitte Euch um Verständnis für meine nicht gerade fachliche Kompetenz auf diesem mikrobiologischen Gebiet 

Um es deutlich zu machen: Ich möchte hier niemandem etwas beweisen, sondern lediglich zu einer angenehmen Diskussion anregen, bei der jeder seinen Standpunkt vertreten soll. Theoretisch ist Leben in einer Wasserkühlung vielleicht möglich aber bisher ist es noch nicht belegt


----------



## Nex015 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



lefskij schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise habe ich bei der Reinigung des Systems genügend Material abgefüllt, um etliche Petrischalen zu "impfen". Und die Tüte mit dem Agar-Pulver dürfte auch für hunderte Nährböden reichen - ich habe und werde bei dem Umgang mit meiner Impfflüssigkeit stets größtmögliche Sauberkeit walten lassen.
> 
> Die Tatsache, dass die Umgebung ständige Kontamination bedeuten kann, macht die Sache sehr unprofessionell, dessen war ich mir zu jeder Zeit bewusst und ich bitte Euch um Verständnis für meine nicht gerade fachliche Kompetenz auf diesem mikrobiologischen Gebiet



Das macht so keinen Sinn, also so alles.  

Mal der Reihe nach: der Test auf Fäkalkeime, äh, ok? Warum? Nicht die Hände gewaschen vorm WaKü-Zusammenbau? Oder will ich vielleicht garnicht wissen woher das Wasser stammt das du eingefüllt hast?  Im Ernst, warum?? Ich hab' ja eh seit Anfang gesagt das da kein Leben drinnen und bin nachwievor der Meinung aber wie kommst du auf Fäkalkeime? Mikroben, Algen, Schimmel, könnte ich alles noch nachvollziehen. Kann es sein das du einfach hast testen lassen was ging, mal ungeachtet der Wahrscheinlichkeit? Nimm' mir das bitte nicht krumm, ich finde weiter super das dich das so interessiert aber bei allem Respekt, du scheinst mir kein Konzept dahinter zu haben.

Dann weiter der Versuch mit den Petrischalen etc., ja nette Idee aber die Durchführung ist auch wieder Käse.  Du hast alles sterilisiert, wunderbar, aber: der Stoff mit dem du geimpft hast, wie lange hat der zu dem Zeitpunkt schon irgendwo in einem Fläschchen o.ä. gegammelt? Wenn das organisches Material war was du in deiner WaKü hattest dann hat sich das in der Zwischenzeit mit Sicherheit verändert, z.B. durch Schimmelsporen, Milchsäurebakterien etc. die aus der Luft kommen und auch in deinem Lagergefäß sind. Probenlagerung von organischem Material ist verdammt schwierig, einfach einfrieren? Kann klappen, wenns zulange dauert sind aber Zellwände kaputt -> Probe tot.

Weiter gehts mit der Inkubation, 5 Tage bei etwa 30 °C in unmittelbarer Nähe eines Heizkörpers...  Sowas macht man in Inkubatoren, das ist ein Ofen wenn man so will der eine bestimmte Temperatur EXAKT einhalten kann. Jetzt hat der Heizkörper einmal stark gebollert, keine Ahnung wie warm die Probe (einseitig) geworden ist. Keine Ahnung wie das bei dir ist, bei uns im Haus schaltet die Heizung nachts runter. Selbst wenn auf dem Gel was gewachsen wäre, vielleicht wars Schimmel aus der Probe? Da nichts gewachsen ist, woher weißt du das bei höherer oder niedriger Temperatur nichts gewachsen wäre? Probenvorbereitung ist unglaublich wichtig bei so einem Vorhaben, damit steht und fällt alles. Ich arbeite nicht in der Biologie sondern "nur" in der Chemie und muss dir sagen der Versuchsaufbau bringt mich zum schmunzeln.  Wenn du irgendwas aus einer Versuchsreihe zuverlässig rauslesen willst gibts eine goldene Regel: immer nur einen einzigen Parameter verändern!

Als Privatperson kannst du einfach nicht alles abtesten und ich behaupte auch eine Firma würde sich sehr schwer tun das hinzukriegen was du hier vorhast. EDIT: Und vor allem ohne konkreten Verdacht auf was zu testen ist. EDIT-Ende. Ein Forschungsinstitut das auf das Thema Bock hat, ja eventuell. Warum schreib' ich hier so ne Wall of Text? Recht simpel, zum einen weil ich die Disukssion an sich auch interessant finde aber in erster Linie weil ich die Gefahr sehe das, sobald in einem Schälchen da irgendwo irgendwas von irgendwoher wächst, doch wieder der Irrglaube grassiert das WaKü's ganz tolle Biotope sind.


----------



## lefskij (25. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Du hast absolut Recht mit Deinen Kritikpunkten und ich hätte auch gerne einen breiter gefächerten Laborbericht präsentiert aber ich habe einfach nichts anderes finden können, als diese Trinkwasseranalyse mit Schwerpunkt auf eben Fäkalkeimen. Meine Hoffnung lag auf einer "detaillierten Bilderstrecke" der verwendeten Schalen in deren Labor aber das kann man wohl für 50 Mücken nicht erwarten 

Dass für einen Versuchsaufbau solch ein Brutschrank nötig ist weiss ich und dass eine Heizung bei weitem keine konstanten Bedingungen generiert, ist auch klar... mich hat nur die Neugier gepackt und da der finanzielle Aufwand vergleichsweise gering war, entschied ich mich eben für diese unprofessionelle Methode. Mittlerweile ist mir auch so ziemlich egal, um was es sich bei diesen Partikeln handelt, ich wünsche mir lediglich, dass sie nicht neu entstehen - bis jetzt bin ich jedenfalls verschont geblieben und der Durchfluss ist konstant und unauffällig. Das wollte ich mit meiner Reinigungsaktion auch erreichen.

Nun ist es so, dass in meinen "Heizkörper-Schalen" bereits weitere Bereiche kontaminiert sind - auch in der Kontrollschale befindet sich bereits eine Kolonie von Mikroben und das bedeutet, dass der ganze Versuch nicht repräsentativ ist. Nicht nur dass die Impfflüssigkeit ja alleine ein Risiko darstellt, sondern auch durch die Luft schon eine Infizierungsquelle vorherrscht. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit ein paar Bilder einstellen und die Schalen danach ausleeren.

Vielleicht starte ich dann nochmal neu mit den ganzen Tipps, die ich von Euch bekommen habe aber wie schon erwähnt: der Mythos von Leben in einer WaKü ist nicht belegt und kann nicht von einem Hobbyuser absolut sicher und wissenschaftlich dargelegt werden. Mir hat es jedenfalls Spaß und Freude bereitet und falls einige Forennutzer die Tipps aus diesem Thema aufgreifen können, bin ich gleich noch zufriedener


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Konstante Temperaturen sind für eine derartige Untersuchung verzichtbar. Das die Heizung die Schale bis zur Sterilisation aufheizt ist eher unwahrscheinlich und selbst wenn wäre es nur ein false negative. Zeitweilig zu niedrige Temperaturen würden das Wachstum in unbekanntem Maße verlängern – ärgerlich wenn ein Labor ein standardisiertes Verfahren über Jahre hinweg exakt wiederholen können möchte, aber bei einem nicht quantitativen Einzeltest wartet man einfach ein paar Tage länger.
Es bleibt aber die Mindestforderung an die Zahl der Probennahmen aus der Wasserkühlung. Ein einmalig abgefüllte und dann mehrfach gemessene Probe ist nur ein Versuch ohne Replikation. Und diese kann selbst bei optimalen Probenahmebedingungen nur feststellen, dass im Probenfläschchen Keime vorliegen, aber nicht ob diese auch aus der Wasserkühlung stammen oder eine spätere Verunreinigung darstellen.


----------



## lefskij (26. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



Nex015 schrieb:


> ...Als Privatperson kannst du einfach nicht alles abtesten und ich behaupte auch eine Firma würde sich sehr schwer tun das hinzukriegen was du hier vorhast. EDIT: Und vor allem ohne konkreten Verdacht auf was zu testen ist. EDIT-Ende. Ein Forschungsinstitut das auf das Thema Bock hat, ja eventuell. Warum schreib' ich hier so ne Wall of Text? Recht simpel, zum einen weil ich die Disukssion an sich auch interessant finde aber in erster Linie weil ich die Gefahr sehe das, sobald in einem Schälchen da irgendwo irgendwas von irgendwoher wächst, doch wieder der Irrglaube grassiert das WaKü's ganz tolle Biotope sind.





PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Konstante Temperaturen sind für eine derartige Untersuchung verzichtbar. Das die Heizung die Schale bis zur Sterilisation aufheizt ist eher unwahrscheinlich und selbst wenn wäre es nur ein false negative. Zeitweilig zu niedrige Temperaturen würden das Wachstum in unbekanntem Maße verlängern – ärgerlich wenn ein Labor ein standardisiertes Verfahren über Jahre hinweg exakt wiederholen können möchte, aber bei einem nicht quantitativen Einzeltest wartet man einfach ein paar Tage länger.
> Es bleibt aber die Mindestforderung an die Zahl der Probennahmen aus der Wasserkühlung. Ein einmalig abgefüllte und dann mehrfach gemessene Probe ist nur ein Versuch ohne Replikation. Und diese kann selbst bei optimalen Probenahmebedingungen nur feststellen, dass im Probenfläschchen Keime vorliegen, aber nicht ob diese auch aus der Wasserkühlung stammen oder eine spätere Verunreinigung darstellen.



Ich bin echt froh, dass hier im Forum viele fähige User unterwegs sind, die einen auch auf die einleuchtendsten Zusammenhänge hinweisen - man könnte ja auch selbst darauf kommen aber manchmal wird man eben Opfer einer Denkblockade...

Aber wie gesagt: ohne professionelle Ausrüstung/Einstellung kann man keinen glaubhaften Beleg zu einer These erbringen (das ist wie ein Versuch, etwas mit schlechtem Werkzeug zu reparieren). Daher hier ein paar letzte Bilder meines "Versuchs":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier seht Ihr die Kontrollschale, die ja nicht "geimpft" wurde, um unsauberes Arbeiten zu belegen. Das hat offensichtlich stattgefunden und der rot markierte Bereich zeigt eine externe Kontamination.

Nun Bilder von der "Flocken-Schale":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier in rot markiert ein kontaminierter Bereich, der auch eindeutig auf die unsauberen Bedingungen hinweist.

Ich möchte mich abermals für die große Resonanz, rege Teilnahme an der Diskussion, die vielen Tipps und die zahlreichen Likes und Bewertungen bedanken 

PS: Eins noch... drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich mit meiner Essigdusche und Reinigungsaktion diese Flocken ein für allemal aus meinem Loop verbannt habe.


----------



## Sverre (26. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Wenn es um Algen geht......
Algenversand an aquamax - aquamax

....oder auch nicht  ....er macht super Bilder und Bestimmungen.


----------



## Boenedal (27. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Lasst dem guten Mann doch den Spaß an der Freude! 
Ich finde es amüsant und da er selbst mehrmals darauf hingewiesen hat das es kein professioneller Versuchsaufbau ist, ist dich ganz lustig. 

Züchte weiter!


----------



## Defenz0r (27. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Muss man bei Gefaehrlichem Schimmel nicht das gesamte Gebauede rauemen lassen?


----------



## NoobXtraordinary (30. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Ich glaube das ist einfacher "Kupferschleim", so nennn ich es mal.

Auf Arbeit(in einem Kraftwerk) zerlege ich regelmäßig Kühlkreisläufe für Maschinen die vielfach aus Kupfer bestehen. 
Als Kühlmittel wird das Speisewasser der Kessel benutzt. Also Kesselwasser/Deionat. Laborwüberwacht und was weiss ich nicht alles. Da lebt gar nichts drinne.

Auf jeden fall sind die Flächen der Bauteile immer mit diesem Schleim überzogen und in Ecken regelrecht zugeschleimt.
Warum und wieso das so ist, ich weiss es nicht. Ist einfach so.



Oder aber, das ist meine nächste Mutmaßung, beim TE erwächst das kristalline Wesen aus Star Trek.


----------



## Sverre (30. April 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Biofilm....nein nicht Weichmacher(gibt es dafür überhaupt einen Nachweis?)

Biofilm – Wikipedia 
Biotenside gegen Biofilme - Kälte Klima Aktuell

Ob nun UV, Chlor,Katalysator usw. finde ich zu umständlich.


----------



## lefskij (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Custom-WAKÜ Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*



Sverre schrieb:


> Wenn es um Algen geht......
> Algenversand an aquamax - aquamax
> 
> ....oder auch nicht  ....er macht super Bilder und Bestimmungen.



Danke für den Tipp aber Algen möchte ich mal ausschließen. Die Seite ist aber super, denn ich war auch mal Aquarianer und dort steht viel Wissenswertes und ich habe mich dort nahezu überall durchgelesen 



NoobXtraordinary schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist einfacher "Kupferschleim", so nennn ich es mal.
> 
> Auf Arbeit(in einem Kraftwerk) zerlege ich regelmäßig Kühlkreisläufe für Maschinen die vielfach aus Kupfer bestehen.
> Als Kühlmittel wird das Speisewasser der Kessel benutzt. Also Kesselwasser/Deionat. Laborwüberwacht und was weiss ich nicht alles. Da lebt gar nichts drinne.
> ...



Ja, könnte auch ein anorganischer "Schleim" sein - es gibt halt einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten einer Erklärung und einen Zusammenhang mittels ein paar Bildern oder meines laienhaften Wissens in dieser Hinsicht zu ergründen, ist echt schwierig. Meine Hoffnung liegt in der erfolgreichen Beseitigung der kleinen Plagegeister.



Sverre schrieb:


> Biofilm....nein nicht Weichmacher(gibt es dafür überhaupt einen Nachweis?)
> 
> Biofilm – Wikipedia
> Biotenside gegen Biofilme - Kälte Klima Aktuell
> ...



Mit dem Thema Biofilm habe ich mich auch schon beschäftigt und das klang für mich am plausibelsten. Es lässt sich nur so schwer nachweisen und wohl, nach Lesen Deines verlinkten Artikels, auch nur schwer beseitigen... Mit meiner Säure lag ich in diesem Zusammenhang wohl schon ganz richtig - hoffentlich war sie auch stark genug - und ich konnte genug von der Masse zerstören.

Habe die Schalen noch nicht ausgeleert und so langsam wuchern die regelrecht zu 

Werde die Tage noch ein paar Bilder machen und hier posten - vielleicht werde ich ja demnächst noch auf ein "Trekki-Treffen" eingeladen


----------



## lefskij (2. August 2017)

*AW: Custom-WaKü Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Als abschließendes Resümee möchte ich Euch noch mitteilen, dass die Behandlung mit der Essigsäure wohl gut funktioniert hat und bisher der Durchfluß für die letzten vier Monate konstant geblieben ist und im AGB keine weiteren Partikel "gewachsen" sind. Es kann wohl als voller Erfolg verbucht werden und ich möchte die Prozedur jedem Interessenten empfehlen - Willen zur Demontage und sorgfältiger Arbeit vorausgesetzt... Aber bei einer 1000.-€ WaKü nimmt man das wohl in Kauf!

Die Bilder der Schalen erspare ich Euch mal, denn das bringt nichts - selbst für einen Laien ist dort nichts relevantes zu erkennen. Habe auch bis jetzt vergessen, sie auszuleeren und das Veröffentlichen wäre sehr unappetitlich 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Moonzone (4. September 2017)

*AW: Custom-WaKü Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Ich habe seit ein par tagen auch PArtikel im AGB bemerkt. Ich denke es war der Weichmacher der Schlauchs. Ist es aufgetreten nachdem ich das innovatek Zeug verwendet habe. Ich benutze diese Schläuche jetzt schon 9 Jahre und hatte nie Probleme - bist ich das innovatek Zeug verwendet habe. Ich benutze keine Farbe. 
Habe MAsterkleer UV Blue SChläuche mit Innovatek Protect und eine Aquastream Standard. Der Durchlfuss war allerdings perfekt, es sprudelte nur so im Waterfall Eisbecher.
Heute habe ich alles ausgelassen und durchgespült, dachte es würde dann wieder schön aussehen.
Alles zusammen gebaut - Ergebnis sogut wie kein Durchfluss mehr. NACHDEM ich das Wasser abgelassen und ausgetauscht hatte ist auf einmal nur noch ein mit dem Auge fast nicht mehr erkennbarer Durchfluss vorhanden gewesen. 
Alles wieder ausgebaut - Durch schläuche geblasen - Widerstand bemerkt beim CPU Kühler. CPU Kühler wurde zerlegt und gereinigt. Den GPU Kühler der GTX 1080ti wollte ich nicht zerlegen, ich hatte auch keine 10 Stunden Zeit für das ganze. 
Alles zusammen gebaut.
Ergebnis: Durchfluss besser aber ich benötige 5000RPM damit ich den Waterfall erffekt bemerke - Vorher war es bei 3000RPM schon ein super Effekt,
Ich habe keinen Durchflussmesser. Ist vielleicht das Röhrchen das Problem? Habe es auch gereinigt - aber die Leitung von welcher es das Wasser bekommt, habe ich mir nicht angesehen.

Zum Theme niemals hineinpusten - Ich werde mir das merken, hatte aber noch nie Probleme damit


TEmperaturen sind natürlich immer in Ordnung, da eine lächerliche Menge an Durchfluss erforderlich ist um die maximale Kühlleistung zu erzielen.
Darum geht es mir aber nicht, ich will einfach nur alles sauber haben.

*UPDATE: Nach der Grafikarte zum AGB ist die hälfte des 20 CM langen schlauchen nicht mit Wasser gefüllt. Das Bestätigt meine Vermuting des "verstopften AGB`s". Ich war so aufgeregt, dass ich den AGB keiner Kontrolle unterzogen habe 
Möglicherweise ist es das.  Ich benötige genau 4077RPM um einen WasserFall Effekt zu haben (eher schwächer). Vorher ging das auch mit 3000RPM problemlos. Die Luft ist es sicherlich nicht, da das Gerät schon lange läuft und es IMMER nach befüllen zum sogenannten Waterfall Effekt gekommen ist.
Das Problem ist heute wirklich zum ersten mal präsent.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## lefskij (7. September 2017)

*AW: Custom-WaKü Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps*

Hey Moonzone,

nimm lieber eine aufwändige Reinigungsaktion in Kauf statt dich im Nachhinein über eingeschränkte Funktionalität zu ärgern (mir ging es genau wie dir - habe dreimal nur halbherzig gesäubert und immer kamen die Partikel wieder). Öffne alle Kühlkörper und säubere sie sorgfältig - auch alle Teile des AGB, Fittinge und Schläuche müssen sauber sein. Ich habe schwer die Innovatek-Plörre in Verdacht, derartige Partikel zu produzieren.

In welchem Zusammenhang und mit welchen Materialien das passiert, kann ich nicht sicher sagen aber du siehst ja welche Komponeten in meinem System sind - nur Kupfer, vernickeltes Kupfer, Delrin, bzw. Norprene und Plexiglas. Nach der penibelsten Reinigung ist bis heute nichts mehr an Verschmutzungen aufgetreten. Bin auf entmineralisiertes (und abgekochtes) Wasser ohne jegliche Zusätze umgestiegen und fahre sehr gut damit - Korrosionsschutz ist da auch nicht wirklich nötig.

Du kannst beim Säubern ja auch mal die gute Essigessenz in Verdünnung nach Angabe (5%ig) versuchen und lasse sie nur kurz auf die Bauteile einwirken... eventuell gleich neue Schläuche legen, man bekommt sicher nicht alles aus den alten heraus.

Zum Durchpusten oder Druck auf die Leitungen auszuüben, nimm lieber den >Blasebalg von Alphacool< aus meinem Eröffnungspost anstatt in die Schläuche zu pusten.

Drücke dir die Daumen


----------

